# Advice on buying used camera and equipment



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

I have been debating on whether I want to drop the big $$ on a new DSLR camera because I am not real sure how well dragging around a big camera through the duck sloughs is going to go...

Sooooo, a quick search of craigslist resulted in an unbelievable number of listings for cameras and lenses. 

I figure some of these folks just bought the camera and didnt use it enough to justify the purchase...

Soooo, besides obvious cosmetic inspections and corrosion checks in the battery compartment, what else should I look for? 

I am leaning towards used because there is a fair chance that this camera may take a dip and I dont want to be out a HUGE amount of money....

Your thoughts, as always, are greatly appreciated!!!!


----------



## chubri777 (Aug 11, 2005)

I personally don't have any problem buying used. You might even consider buying refurbished. I have bought 2 from this place and can't tell them from brand new.
http://shop.usa.canon.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/subCategory_10051_10051_-1_29252
I don't know what you are looking to spend but these are good deals and they at least have a 90 day warranty.
The lens to shoot what you want will be the biggest expense. I'd say the first camera on the list with the short kit lens and maybe a used 70-200 f4 from craigslist. I'm thinking about 1500 for all of that.
You can also check out the classified on photography forums such as http://photography-on-the.net/forum/. Most photographers take really good care of their gear.


----------



## chubri777 (Aug 11, 2005)

I just read your other thread on this forum. That price range will be tough. Maybe this?
Camera and kit lens: http://shop.usa.canon.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product_10051_10051_222026_-1
Longer lens for the longer shots: http://shop.usa.canon.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product_10051_10051_288151_-1


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

Thanks for the links.

I talked to a guy who photographed one of our hunts 2 seasons ago and he was running a Cannon Eos XS with a 75-300 Cannon lens and he was getting the kind of shots that I was looking for... (here are some of the photos)























































I found the same setup he had, just with the newer model (the XSi) including the 75-300 lens for 400 bucks.....

Am I missing something or totally going the wrong direction with what I need for my usage?


----------



## chubri777 (Aug 11, 2005)

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/bnh/controller/home?O=&A=compareChart&Q=&ci=274&items=732106-GREY%3B397663-GREY%3B169269-GREY%3B169267-GREY%3B

Here are the choices at or near that focal length. Judging by the pics he's probably using an older model 75-300 that has image stabilization because the two on the right are the latest and they don't have it. L to R the first one is a great lens, lotta money. The second one I have and it's also really good most of the time. It has to have really good light for it to be good. The last two are bottom dollar budget lenses and I doubt you would be happy. Of course, the lens I suggested earlier is no great lens itself, but it fit you budget and has image stabilization.
I shot these Mallards with my 70-300 at about 35 yards. The zoom didn't bring them this close....I blew it up and cropped. This is better quality than what the new 75-300 can get, but still lacking IMO.


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

Excellent info and thanks again for more links and your fine example! I like that pic!

So basically, you just shoot a camera that has a high enough megapixel to allow you to zoom in to bring your target in closer without distorting the photo, correct?


I can tell you, I am not going to drop 1500 on a lens.... thats just too much $$ to tote into the environment that I am in....

I would "settle" for a little lesser quality.... 

Am I at least barking up the right tree for the camera body with the Cannon XSi? I can always upgrade lenses down the road if I need to...

Also, sorry to ask so many questions, but I took the Image Stabilization as a good thing, but reading your post, it sounds like that technology is old news and better stuff is out there.... or did I misunderstand...


Thanks again so much for your help.


----------



## chubri777 (Aug 11, 2005)

Xsi is an excellent camera. I have a friend that has one, takes great pics. 
Image stabilization is a good thing and probably required for the action shots you want. If you can find a used 70-300 with IS I think that'll be the way to go. I looked at the Houston craigslist but didn't find one. If I find a deal on one I post a like on this thread. They are out there and should run around 350-425. I'd sell you mine but I've found a niche for it and it fits in my cargo pockets without me noticing it, I decided to keep it.


----------



## tennisplayer2 (Feb 6, 2008)

I brought a Canon XSI with a 18-55 IS lens (it looks like new) for $325 off of craigslist and I'm very happy with it. Pictures are super clear. The lady also included a nice bag and uv filter.


----------



## cajunautoxer (Aug 10, 2011)

What's your budget? Can't recommend anything with out knowing limit. I buy my camera equipment used just like my guns. I'm a Canon buy myself. I would prefer a 20D or 30D over the XS/XSI series myself.

I don't like CL myself. Here's a good site and lots of locals selling their stuff. I have the same screen name there. If you have any questions just ask.

http://www.pixtus.com/forum/


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

I was looking to spend <800...

I will check that site out, THANKS!!!!


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

After researching a little more on the XSi, I noticed that it has no video function. The next level up, the T1i does have video capablity...

I know that video through a fixed shooting camera is not going to produce good quality video, but I have used the function in my P&S cams in the past and its a nice little addition sometimes....

My question is this... should I jump up to the T1i bodies, or do I just need to forget about the video capability?


----------



## Formula4Fish (Apr 24, 2007)

justinsfa said:


> I know that video through a fixed shooting camera is not going to produce good quality video....


I'd sure argue with that line of thinking. My 7D shoots excellent 1080P HD video.

Crummy P&S cameras produce crummy videos. Good DSLR's with good lenses can produce great videos.

The operative phrase is "with good lenses"... conspicuously absent on P&S cameras. Without exception, high end consumer P&S cameras cannot compete with the quality of Canon white lenses, or even the lower end kit lenses.



justinsfa said:


> do I just need to forget about the video capability?


That's not a question that can honestly be answered by anyone but you. It's kinda like "should I buy a yellow car?"

If you want it, get it, if you don't want it, skip it.


----------



## jebsays (Jan 7, 2009)

My opinion... and there are arguments all over the internet for and against it. 

Image stabilization is used for low-light situations (slow shutter speeds) to reduce human-induced movement of the optics. Image stabilization won't help much with most of your action shots, in that it won't help freeze your subjects in slow-shutter speed situations. If you have a stationary object it will help. especially when at the long end of your telephoto lenses.

There are certain creative approaches you can take to action shots that IS will help with in slow-shutter speed situations, such as panning with your subject.

If light is an issue when you're shooting, shoot with the lens aperture as open as possible (ex. f/2.8 opposed to f/8) and crank the ISO up to get your shutter speed to an appropriate speed.

Generally speaking, the faster the lens the more it's going to cost. But, when shooting in low-light conditions where a flash is not possible or ideal it's what makes the difference between getting the shot and not getting the shot. For example, you could meter a scene and it would tell you that a shutter speed of 1/50th and aperture of f/8 would expose it correctly. But, you know that you have a moving subject (birds flying) and that slow shutter speed will result in just a blur or motion. You could open the aperture to f/5.6 and shoot at 1/100th. Or, f/4 at 1/200; or f/2.8 at 1/400; f/2 at 1/800; or f/1.4 at 1/1600!

Changing lenses is tough to do in the field, in those types of conditions and made even worse by having gloves or something on. I don't know what Canon has that's comparable but I've heard fantastic things about the Nikon 18-200 lens, which you can get for $760+ online, or cheaper used. This would offer excellent versatility in the field out of just one lens.

Regarding the cost of lenses and bodies. Bodies will become outdated and depreciate in price over time and eventually be worth very, very little. Lenses will not. You will be able to recoup almost all, if not more (if it's short supply or discontinued) than your original cost on a good lens!

Regarding video, DSLR's have come pretty far. In fact, the season finale of _House _was shot with a Canon DSLR (which is really cool IMO, even though I'm a Nikon fan!) :smile:

I've taken my DSLR out on the kayak a few times, but kept it in a waterproof bag until I wanted to use it. It was kind of cumbersome to do but not horrible. I always take it out on the boat. They make waterproof housings and bag housings but I can't specifically recommend any particular one. The thought of actually putting my camera down into the water scares the hell out of me.

I would recommend picking up a hot-shoe mounted flash for the camera though to use for fill light. In the field portraits you showed earlier in the thread, it would have made a huge difference in the shots. It's the kind of thing you don't really notice until you see the difference and then you're amazed by it!

With Thanksgiving and the holidays being just around the corner, you might see what kind of deals you can get! In the past, Amazon and some of the others have ran some incredible deals! Good luck :cheers:


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

Well folks, tomorrow is the day the camera arrives!!!!

Finally got tired of questioning the history on the used equipment and after meeting with 2 guys selling potentially stolen cameras, I just pulled the trigger on new equipment.

Canon T3i
18-55 IS lens
55-250 IS lens
Cards, extra battery, filters, extra tripod, etc.

Canon had a pretty solid rebate going on with the 55-250 lens, so I went for it.

I was hoping to get my Pelican case in by tomorrow, but it wasn't written in the stars. I would like to practice a bit, but just got a last minute call that the birds have arrived on a tiny hole in the timber and I just might have to ease on up there.... Im quite nervous about bringing this thing around water still, so I may leave it at the house for the first outing.

I appreciate everyone's input and advice in my multiple threads. I look forward to posting my progress and getting some critiquing on how to work better magic with the lens.


Thanks again for everyone's input!!!!


----------



## Fishdaze (Nov 16, 2004)

Congrats on the new camera. Photography can turn into another addiction, just like hunting. Let's see some shots???


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

Tell me about it! I went to Houston Camera Exchange yesterday and could have walked out with half the dang store! haha

I have only taken the camera into the field once and havent gotten the nerve to go near water, but I will be taking a 14 day waterfowling trip starting next week, so there will be no turning back.

I took a handful of shots, but I have a TON to learn..... I got a book that goes over the camera and once I learn HOW to do things, I will get another book to learn WHEN AND WHY to do them.

Here is the camera's debut at a little East Texas paradise...























































I also took a few that were way past my lens' zooming capabilities, but still neat pictures, just a little blurry.


----------

